# "BB's"



## LarryWolfe (Sep 13, 2006)

Bold Burgers!  Ground chuck and Bold Wolfe Rub, grilled with a couple hickory chunks mixed in.  Turned out awesome!!


----------



## Finney (Sep 13, 2006)

Nice looking burger you got there.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah! Gotta love a burger every now and then!


----------



## Griff (Sep 13, 2006)

What Nick said. And a hot dog every now and then.

The burgers look good Larry.

Griff


----------



## Unity (Sep 13, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Bold Burgers! *Ground chuck* and Bold Wolfe Rub, grilled with a couple hickory chunks mixed in. Turned out awesome!!


Ground chuck ... brings up a question. In my household we're kinda conscious of limiting fat and cholesterol when we can (which makes smoking pork an unlikely hobby), and I'm wondering what kind of ground beef most of you guys use for burgers.

Depending on what you read, undifferentiated "ground beef" is about 30% fat, ground chuck is about 20%, ground round about 15%, and ground sirloin about 10%. (Never mind that the butcher _adds_ fat to get up to these percentages.)

What's the leanest you'll go for a tasty, not-dry burger? Am I assuming correctly that you use pure, unadulterated meat? (Not counting anything you put on the outside.)

--John  8) 
(Maybe this has been answered somewhere before. If so, I apologize for being a n00b.   )
(BTW, Larry, those burgers look _really_ good!)


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 13, 2006)

John,

Personally, I find that an 80/20 mix gives the best flavor burger and usually will not dry out if cooked properly, which to me is medium. Can't stand well done anything.

Costco sells an 85/15 and while leaner it just doesn't seem to have as good a flavor. I wouldn't even try ground sirloin for burger.

Of course, opinions expressed here are those of the author and do not necessarily reflect those of the mangement of BBQ-4-U, it's sponsors or advertisers.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree with Bruce. Less than 80/20 = no flavor. Every now and then I'll treat myself to 70/30, but then it's off to the gym!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks Good ! I had some of those the other night. I'll put some pics up when I get home. Nice medium Bold brugers rock !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Ground chuck ... brings up a question. In my household we're kinda conscious of limiting fat and cholesterol when we can (which makes smoking pork an unlikely hobby), and I'm wondering what kind of ground beef most of you guys use for burgers.
> 
> Depending on what you read, undifferentiated "ground beef" is about 30% fat, ground chuck is about 20%, ground round about 15%, and ground sirloin about 10%. (Never mind that the butcher _adds_ fat to get up to these percentages.)
> 
> What's the leanest you'll go for a tasty, not-dry burger? Am I assuming correctly that you use pure, unadulterated meat? (Not counting anything you put on the outside.)



Ground chuck is by far my favorite.  You need the fat for the flavor, otherwise you're gonna be disappointed with a bland and in most cases dry burger.  Unless you're eating a unusually high fat diet everday, a good 80/20 mix of grilled ground meat won't hurt you every now and then.  Enjoy life, it's very short!


----------



## cflatt (Sep 14, 2006)

one of the stores up here has been putting "stew meat" on sale , mar4king the packages either chuck, sirloin or mixed. I occasionally buy one sirloin and one chuck and grind them together, trimming off any fat the seems excessive. Make the burger a little dense, but the flavors are great and I have never dried them out cooking them so I reckon the fat content is ok.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

I love burgers over a charcoal fire.  What great flavor.  Looks mighty fine Larry.

Hey Lisa, did he pay you for your review?  LOL


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 14, 2006)

Great looking Crabby Patties Larry.  

I use Ground Chuck myself.  I mix in some steak seasoning and woosty to the raw meat, then flatten the patty between the back side of two plates.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2006)

Bill The Grill Guy said:
			
		

> I love burgers over a charcoal fire.  What great flavor.  Looks mighty fine Larry.
> 
> Hey Lisa, did he pay you for your review?  LOL



I can hardly wait to hear her Wolfe Rub review


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 14, 2006)

80/20 is the only way to go...I still don't get hickory and beef though! :?


----------



## cflatt (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I still don't get hickory and beef though! :?



then what would you use ?


----------



## SteerCrazy (Sep 14, 2006)

Unity said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



At my house I like to get a 80% lean and mix it with ground turkey. You get the flavor and moisture of the fat but with the turkey it's not as fatty


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 14, 2006)

I go 80/20.  If I get real lucky, the meat manager grinds up some round roasts for me.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> 80/20 is the only way to go...*I still don't get hickory and beef though*! :?





Are you from Texas and believe there is only one way to do things and that there is only one meat that can be called BBQ???


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Sep 14, 2006)

Killer burgers Larry! Call me odd, (and you will) we never buy ground beef, I prefer to grind my own. Any chuck that is on sale be it steak or roast gets ground up at home and put into one pound packages for the deep freezer. We typically grind 25 to 30  pounds at a time saving some chunks for stew or chili, where are the pickels?


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 14, 2006)

I agree WolfeMan...Chuck is for burgers.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yeah Scotty!!!  That's the doneness I wanted mine at, but I over cooked mine!! Man they look good bud!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh yeah Scotty! I'd eat those.


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> if cooked properly, which to me is *medium.*


Medium ... raises another question.   Once again, sources vary on what "medium" means, but I think most people understand it to mean pink, warm center, no red juice. How pink and how warm is okay?



			
				Wikipedia said:
			
		

> The gradations in common use in most English-speaking countries are:
> # Very Rare: barely seared, very red and juicy; 115-125°F (46-52°C)
> # Rare: a cool red center; pink otherwise; 125-130°F (52-54.5°C)
> # Medium rare: a warm red center, otherwise pink; 130-140°F (54.5-60°C)
> ...





			
				USDA said:
			
		

> Fresh Beef
> Medium Rare ...	145
> *Medium ........... 160*
> Well Done ........ 170





			
				Hormel Foods said:
			
		

> Bacteria such as E. Coli may be present on any cut of beef, but it is most common on ground beef because *the grinding process may distribute the bacteria throughout the meat.* Ground beef must be cooked until the internal temperature reaches *a minimum of 160°F *to ensure that dangerous bacteria are destroyed.
> 
> Ground beef dishes such as meatloaf should be checked for doneness with a meat thermometer. This is especially important when the meat has been blended with dark sauces that can mask the color of the meat, making it difficult to determine *if any pink color remains,* which *would indicate that the ground beef is not fully cooked.*


I grew up hearing that bacteria can easily get a foothold on unwashed grinder surfaces between jobs, and then the colonies get transferred into the next batch of ground meat; and ground meat itself -- because of its greater surface area and greater exposure to the air -- is a better growth medium than whole meat for some kinds of bacteria, including coliform bacteria. 

My thinking is that anytime ground beef is cooked to less than 160° it may be unsafe. Whadda you guys think? 

--John  8)


----------



## cflatt (Sep 14, 2006)

now this is just one guy...but I have a neighbor that works in foodservice at a childrens hospital of all places , and according to him once the internal temp hits 140 they stop worrying.... he didnt say anything about poultry. i prefer my burgers md/rare at the most, though with kids I will cook to medium many times just so I dont have to hear it


----------



## Greg Rempe (Sep 14, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Greg Rempe":15rxdnl7]80/20 is the only way to go...*I still don't get hickory and beef though*! :?





Are you from Texas and believe there is only one way to do things and that there is only one meat that can be called BBQ???[/quote:15rxdnl7]

No, I guess it's just personal taste...I've had hickory smoke on steaks before and it was not very good.  Sorry if I offended you!


----------



## Bruce B (Sep 14, 2006)

I'M TAKING MY CHANCES, THAT'S WHY I HAVE INSURANCE! THESE DO GOODING, I'M LOOKING OUT FOR YOU A$$HOLES, HAVE ALREADY MADE ME MOVE UP FROM MEDIUM RARE, I REFUSE TO GO ANY HIGHER!!!

Off my soap-box now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 14, 2006)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":303n9fkd][quote="Greg Rempe":303n9fkd]80/20 is the only way to go...*I still don't get hickory and beef though*! :?





Are you from Texas and believe there is only one way to do things and that there is only one meat that can be called BBQ???[/quote:303n9fkd]

No, I guess it's just personal taste...I've had hickory smoke on steaks before and it was not very good.  Sorry if I offended you! [/quote:303n9fkd]

You didn't offend me!  [smilie=a_whyme.gif]


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> I'M TAKING MY CHANCES, THAT'S WHY I HAVE INSURANCE! THESE DO GOODING, I'M LOOKING OUT FOR YOU A$$HOLES, HAVE ALREADY MADE ME MOVE UP FROM MEDIUM RARE, I REFUSE TO GO ANY HIGHER!!!
> 
> Off my soap-box now.


If you're talkin' _steaks_, I'll have mine rare, medium-rare at most.   

--John  8) 
(But not hamburger.)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 14, 2006)

After all those great pic's , it's burgers for dinner at my house tonight


----------



## cflatt (Sep 14, 2006)

just ground up some beef 3 nights ago...and those pics make me want more.


----------



## Unity (Sep 15, 2006)

How 'bout them BBs!   

--John  8)


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 15, 2006)

Which rub were we talking about, bold or regular?


----------



## Unity (Sep 15, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Which rub were we talking about, bold or regular?


Bold. BBs stands for Bold Burgers.   

--John  8) 
(They look really good, by the way.)


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 15, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvick :roll:   

Great looking ground beef there Larry!!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 15, 2006)

[smilie=loveyou.gif]


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [smilie=loveyou.gif]


   [smilie=a_smitten.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Sep 16, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Larry Wolfe said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Harvick loves BB's and you too Larry.


----------



## cflatt (Sep 16, 2006)

Got my Wolfe Rub Bold this week so decided the first test would be some of those good looking burgers. Ground up some chuck and sirloin and mixed in the Bold. Grilled em up with some yukon golds and put them on grilled sour dough. Taste was great. My daughter really loved them. Cant wait to try it on the chuck I just bought. Hopefully that will be tomorrow.


----------



## Green Hornet (Sep 16, 2006)

Thats the way I like mine too...thick and a slice-o-cheese :P  :P


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 17, 2006)

cflat, that looked great!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 17, 2006)

Oh yeah Curtis, great looking burgers!!  Makes me wanna cook burgers again.


----------

